# Three Progammers Needed in Durango



## Skitch (Jul 16, 2005)

Did you have any luck finding anyone to fill those positions? Sounds like a pretty interesting project you have going on.


----------



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

Would be interested in dba work if/when you get an open spot later. (Got off the programming bus a while ago, forgive me). Have done oracle, sybase, mssql for years on unix and even on Bill's OS. Oh, and financials too including upgrades, patching, etc.

Go for the water and groove on.

Dirk
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

